# Someone pleeeeaaaasseee help us figure out our Gymboree Bubbles!



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Am I just totally not getting it or what?

I jsut spent 6 bucks on the Gymboree bubbles that comes with the little stand to set the bottle in and this wand thing that has a narrow end and then 5 little holes on the other slightly larger end.

Which end do you dip into the bottle? The large end with the holes won't fit, but my kid can hardly get his mouth around the other end and so we've had hardly any bubbles yet.

These bubbles are supposed to be the best, but I've managed to spill half the bottle trying to figure out how to use em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

Love those bubbles!

Pour some of the solution in a bowl, then dip the wand in that. My son can't get the wand in the bottle either. Works great!


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah, My sister gave us those bubbles and had to show us how to use them also! What you do is pour a bit of the bubble solution into the larger of the two dips. (the one that the bubble jar sits in when not in use). Dip the end with the 5 holes and blow in the end with the one larger hole.

They are awesome bubbles, they last a long time in the air!


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

The little "stand" you are using is the solution bowl.







The tiny hole on the side is where you can stand the bubble blower, narrow side down.

You blow through the narrow end, without the holes. If you can't get your mouth around it, just blow into it. After a few dips, it starts working even better.


----------



## BlueNote (May 19, 2006)

Those last forever. My oldest son blew bubbles all over the kitchen a month ago. Yesterday, we saw one still on top of the crock pot.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I love Gymboree bubbles, they really do last forever! They're so much fun.

So do you understand it now?


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

DUH!!!! Ha!!! Thanks for the instructions!
Now we can have some fun!


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Freakishly long lasting bubbles! You'll love them!


----------

